# I got my tank!



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Well I got a tank. Because of space concerns, I got a 30 gallon long tank. I got a plain glass lid for it, and no lights. (I am not going to have any live plants). I am going tommoro to get some gravel, some ornaments, a heater, a fluval 304 filter, an aqua clear 802 powerhead, and an airbubbler. I am also gonna get little things like a water testing kit, and the cycle chemicals so I can get it up and ready.

I know everyone said 55 gallon, but I couldnt fit it due to size reasons. So I am going to run 3 RBP's in this 30 for 2 years till I move outta this place. After that I'll either put them in a new huge tank, or just keep em in the 30 gallon and fill my big tank with other P's.

So what do you all think, am I missing anything?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

booo to that plan it sucks














, either get a 55 gal or only get one fish, the nirtrites will be high and u will have to do lots of water changes due to cramping, besides theres no reason to get a 30 gall long which is 3 ft long because u can get 55 that a 3 ft long and 18 inchs wide

another thing a 802 is way to big for that tank , to much current , get a 402 max,

dude ,just get a 55, your fish will not be happy ,

would u be happy if u were 8 inchs long ( how big they will be in 2 yrs) and had 12 inchs of turn around space? thats like makin u live in a walk in closet living in your own sh*t , with to mean ass buddies along for the ride,

i dont like your plan at all , and i think u should just get a spilo , or one red or nothing at all , just my opinion , u can do what ever u want , but your pets wont be happy at all.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I may get one, dunno yet. Still deciding what exactly I want to do. Now that I have this thing here I am thinking I may be able to squeeze a 55 in. Maybe they'll let me return it then. Would a 55 be big enough for 3 red bellies permanently?

Would 1 rbp be happy in that setup? I mean, I don't have to have more then 1 for my first setup, I can save the multiples for when I move and get a big tank...

If one would be happy in that setup, I'd rather do that then get 3 in a 55, just my choice.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have a dumb question. When cleaning the tank with a python, do you need to remove the RBP from the tank? As far as chemicals go, how often do you add them?

Will one RBP be ok? I know as juvies they are a group fish...

Sorry for all the questions, but i wanna get this right the first time, and not have a dead RBP on my hands.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

put a a spilo in that tank. maybe even a small rhom. just not 3 red bellys...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I really want a RBP, will one be ok instead of 3? Rhom mis the black piranha right? Is a 30g big enough for a single rhom? I hear they are more aggressive then reds...


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

One will be boring as hell. RPB are shoaling fish, and as far as hunting and predatory behaviour.. having one RPB won't be nearly as interesting


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Wow this kinda sucks, I was real happy earlier. I think I'm stuck with the 30G, what do I do?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok man u can get a spilo in there for like 6 yrs , i dont know a long time, they are agressive by them selves and are cool ,

but if your hell bent on gettin some reds then your gonna need a 55 for 3 for life, if u wanna do it rite the first time then this is what u have to do , no way around it, 
remember 20 gallons per fish , follow this rule for smaller tnaks i.e 55's , when u get a biggger tank then u can start playin around,

dude just get the 55 ,

if u want a black piranha (rhom) then u could put like a 5 inch one in there for like 5 years , they grow very slowly 1-2 inchs per year, and if your lucky u might get a very mean ass one,

i would return the 30


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Micus..

Thanks for the info. Honestly it is greatly appreciated.

Are you saying i ould roll with a black (rhom) in the 30 gallon for like 5 years? I will be outta here in 2 years, and could easily swap it onto a bigger tank, when I get the space.

If the 30 gallon will suffice for a rhom for 3 years, I think thats what I want to do!

Then, after I get my big tank and start having real fun, I can use my 30 as a feeder tank!

What you think?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

if your gona stick with a 30 eiter go with a rhom(black piranha) or a spilo(gold piranha) if you want my best advice go check out ashs website he just got in 3 inch highback peru rhoms for only $20 and hes got some guyana rhoms 5-6'' for like $80 i think or $85 just saying if your gona go with 1 dont get carbia or red,,get a mean solitary one,,plus for a 30 gallon bigal has aqua clear 150 for only $15 and you can get pea gravel from lowes for only $3 for 40-50lb bag..you'll save alot of money with those and save up for a bigger tank down the line.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you're really bent on having a red belly you can get one for the 30 gallon and then when you upgrade after you move you can always add more pygos. Then you'll have a empty cycled 30 gallon tank and you can get a juvi Rhom.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

but a rhom in that tank


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I would not put more than one piranha in a 30 gallon tank, and if I had to pich any 1 piranha it would be a serrasalmus spilopluera


----------

